

Don't Skip These Critical Startup Marketing Steps - ideas101
http://startup-marketing.com/2008/03/04/dont-skip-these-critical-startup-marketing-steps.aspx

======
Raj33
This is the guy running marketing at Xobni - a ycominator compan. Great stuff
for early stage startups.

